# سوال في حل سوال plc باستخدام lad



## وليد1987 (17 أبريل 2010)

اذا كان لدي حساس وخرجه 4 محركات بحيث عندما يحس الحساس الجسم الاول يجعل المحرك الاول يعمل لمدة 2ثانيه ويغلق واذا مر الجسم الثاني بنفس الحساس يعمل المحرك الثاني لمدة 2ثانيه ويغلق وهاكذا الى المحرك الرابع 

ارجوا المساعد لاني في ورطه !!!!! واتمنى ان يكون برسم


----------



## وليد1987 (18 أبريل 2010)

لو فكرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! فقط او الادوات المستخدمة ؟


----------



## أحمدبيك (19 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي المهندس وليد

أنا أحب أن أساعدك، ولكن هل لي بمعرفة تفاصيل أكثر؟ ما هو هذا الحساس؟ وهل أنت لديك آلية معينة تدخل بها الإشارة الخارجة من الحساس والداخلة للـ plc ويبقى عليك الجزء البرمجي أم أنك تريد طريقة لإدخال إشارة الحساس إلى الـ plc ؟

أرجة التوضيح أكثر، وحظاً موفقاً.


----------



## وليد1987 (21 أبريل 2010)

الحساس يعطي نبظات الي اذا مر جسم على الحساس الاول يعمل الموتور الاول واذا مر جسم اخر بنفس الحساس يعمل الموتور الثاني فقط وهكذا


----------



## mahmoud lashien (23 أبريل 2010)

وليد1987 قال:


> اذا كان لدي حساس وخرجه 4 محركات بحيث عندما يحس الحساس الجسم الاول يجعل المحرك الاول يعمل لمدة 2ثانيه ويغلق واذا مر الجسم الثاني بنفس الحساس يعمل المحرك الثاني لمدة 2ثانيه ويغلق وهاكذا الى المحرك الرابع
> 
> ارجوا المساعد لاني في ورطه !!!!! واتمنى ان يكون برسم


لحل سؤالك اود معرفة كيف يميز الحساس بين الجسم الاول والثاني


----------



## المهندس ايون (24 أبريل 2010)

ماذا يحدث اذا عمل الموتور .... وماهي طبيعة هذا الحساس .... وما هي ايضا طبيعة الاجسام
من الاخر .... قل لنا ما فكرة هذا المشروع


----------



## وليد1987 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على التجاوب
هذا جزءمن مشروعي الا وهو خط انتاج لمياه صحية وانا في مشكله مع الة النفخ للبلاستك

في هذي الجزئيه اريد عندما يمر البلاستك الخام اما الحساس يفتح المكبس لاستقبال البلاستك ثم يغلق عليه استعتداد لعملية النفخ .
وهكذا الى ان تمر 4 يونوفورم من نفس الحساس
ارجوا الحل بطريقة lad
حيث انني سالت زميل لي قال تحتاج كاونتر وكمبرتر ولكن لم انجح بالتطبيق علما باني استخدم برنامج trysim


----------



## المهندس ايون (25 أبريل 2010)

يااخ وليد .... انا ارى ان تستخدم برنامج step 7-200 سيكون افضل لك ... كما انك تستطيع ان تستفسر عن عن محتوى لــ diagram من Help او من خلال internet .... وتكون المساعدة online


----------



## أحمدبيك (25 أبريل 2010)

ما فهمته التالي، فإذا كان خطأ فأرجو التصحيح

لديك أربع قطع من البلاستيك الخام، ستحول كل منها إلى قارورة بواسطة النفخ، والنفخ يمر بأربعة مراحل، كل مرحلة يتحكم بها محرك خاص، فإذا مرت القطعة الأولى بالحساس الأول، يبدأ المحرك الأول بإجراء العمليات على القطعة الأولى، وإذا مرت القطعة الثانية بالحساس الأول، تكون القطعة الأولى وصلت إلى مرحلة المحرك الثاني، وبالتالي، بمجرد مرور القطعة الثانية بالحساس الأول، فليبدأ المحرك الثاني بإجراء العمليات على القطعة الأولى، وإذا مرت القطعة الثالثة بالحساس الأول، تكون القطعة الثانية في مرحلة المحرك الثاني، والقطعة الأولى بمرحلة المحرك الثالث، فبمجرد مرور القطعة الثالثة بالحساس الأول، فليبدأ المحرك الثالث بإجراء العمليات على القطعة الأولى، وهكذا.

هل هذا صحيح؟ إذا كان كذلك، فتابع القراءة، وإن لم يكن فهمي صحيحاً، فهذا يعني أنني لم أفهم القضية من الأساس، فاعذرني.

إذا كان كذلك؟ فلدي تحفظ. مالذي سيوقف المحرك الثاني بعد اجتياز القطعة الأولى مرحلته إلى مرحلة المحرك الثالث؟ قد تجيب بأن القطعة الثانية ستكون قد وصلت إلى مرحلة المحرك الثاني، وبالتالي فإن عليه أن ﻻ يتوقف عن العمل، ﻷنه إن توقف فإن القطعة الثانية لن تجرى عليها العمليات! فأجيب أن في مثل هذه الحالة، ﻻ داعي لا للـ (plc) وﻻ للحساسات، ووسيلة التحكم الوحيدة ستكون في البداية في وضع القطع البلاستيكية بالترتيب على مسافات متوافقة مع المراحل الأربعة التالية، ﻷن المحركات لن تتوقف عن العمل!!


----------



## احمد جمجوم (25 أبريل 2010)

حسب تسلسل الأمور المكتوبة في المشاركة الأولى لقد كتبت لك برنامج ladder diagram باستخدام simatic manger اذا أحببت أدرجه لك ... فهو جاهز ان شاء الله رب العالمين 
​


----------



## وليد1987 (26 أبريل 2010)

اكيد ادرج البرنامج يا مهندس احمد بالنسبه للمهندس احمد بيك فهمت الموضوع خطأ انا لدي رسمة لجهاز النفخ حيث انا الحساس يعطي امر الفتح القالب الاول واذا مرت القطعه الثانيه يفتح القالب الثاني 
http://rapidshare.com/files/380475360/pp.jpg.html هنا الرسمه


----------



## احمد جمجوم (27 أبريل 2010)

المخطط ladder diagram المقترح للمشكلة المطروحة يأتي كالتالي:
بدايتا لقد تم استخدام مدخلين لبدئ وايقاف العملية الانتاجية وهما I0.0 و I0.2 بحيث أن المدخل I0.0 هو الذي يفعل النظام، وI0.2 هو الذي يوقفه عن العمل كما يوضح في network1 :





ونلاحظ عند وصول الاشارة من I0.0 فان العددات الخاصة بالاربع محركات المسماة ب C1 للمحرك الأول و C2للثاني .. وهكذا حتى الرابع، ومهمة هذه العددات ان تحصي عدد القطع البلاستكية التي ستمر بحيث تشغل العددات الزمنية Timers التي بدورها ستسمح للمحركات الاربعة للعمل لمدة ثانيتين:

العداد ..المؤقت....................... المحرك ......................... المخرج 
C1 يُفعل T1 الذي يسمح للمحرك رقم 1 بالعمل والمتمثل بالمخرج Q1 
C2 يُفعل T2 الذي يسمح للمحرك رقم 2 بالعمل والمتمثل بالمخرج Q2
C3 يُفعل T3 الذي يسمح للمحرك رقم 3 بالعمل والمتمثل بالمخرج Q3
C4 يُفعل T4 الذي يسمح للمحرك رقم 4 بالعمل والمتمثل بالمخرج Q4

ولنعد للبرنامج في ال Network1 يوجد ال Internal reg وهو M0.0 وهو ليقوم بدور self holding.

أما في ال Network 2 فهنا تم ربط العددات وهي من نوع count down مع المدخل الخاص بالحساس بحيث عندما تمر اي قطعة بلاستيكية أمام الحساس فانها تؤثر في الاربع عددات C1,C2,C3 and C4 وبالتالي فان في Network1 تم ضبط هذه العددات على قيم مختلفة كالتالي:

العداد ..... والقيمة المضبوطة لديها
C1 ــــــــــــــ القيمة هي 1
C2 ــــــــــــــ القيمة هي 2
C3 ــــــــــــــ القيمة هي 3
C4 ــــــــــــــ القيمة هي 4



 

 


بحيث ان العداد يكون مفعل منذ البادية ويفقد التفعيل عندما يعد القيمة المطلوبة منه وهذا ما سيتم الاستفادة منه في باقي البرنامج المكتوب، وللتوضيح بما أن C1 مضبوط على قيمة 1 فان بعد مرور قطعة واحدة أمام الحساس فان C1 يفقد التفعيل، ونفس الشيء مثلا للعداد الثالث الذي يفقد التفعيل بعد مرور 3 قطع بلاستيكية.

والان في Network 3&4&5&6 يتم توضيح ان العداد الذي يفقد تفعيله قد تم ربطه مع ملامس افتراضي من نوع Normally close بحيث حين يفقد العداد التفعيد يسمح للاشارة بالوصول للمرحل الزمني timer ويبدأ عندها بالعد ثانيتين، وللذكير فان كل عداد زمني مربوط مع عداد رقمي كما يوضح في التالي:






 http://javascript<b></b>:; 







ملاحظة: تم وضح ملامس normally open بعنوان M0.0 لضمان العمل أو ضمان عدمه حسب Network 1.

ملاحظة: المرحل الزمني timer من نوع SP بحيث يعد ثانيتين من اول وصول الاشارة ومن ثم يفقد التوصيل.

وهنا سيتم الاستفادة من الملاحظة الاخيرة في تشغيل المحركات الاربعة، التي سيتم ربطها مع المرجلات الزمنية كما في ال Network 7&8&9&10 كما يوضح الشكل التالي:









يجدر بالتنبيه ان هذا البرنامج تم تجربته على simulating program وهو يحقق الشروط التي كتبتها في المشكلة الصناعية، ولكنها مجهزة لتعمل مرة واحدة فقط ... ولكي تعيد الكرة مرة أخرى عليك ايقاف البرنامج بالضغط على I0.2 ومن ثم اعادة تفعيله من خلال i0.0 ويمكن تعديل البرنامج ليعمل عدد n من المرات أو ليعمل لفترة زمنية معينة ... أو ليعمل في تكرار غير مشروط.

أتمنى يكون البرنامج والشرح واضحيين


----------



## وليد1987 (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يامهندس وجاري التجربه ......
وباقي مرحاله جايه بالطريق ان شالله .


----------

